# East tennessee/ West N.C. Homestead



## appalachian (Mar 23, 2009)

We are looking for our future homestead in east tennessee or western north carolina. Hoping for atleast 5 Acres with house and outbuildings. We are a small homesteading family that enjoys raising livestock, gardening, and all of the chores that go with the lifestyle. If you have a property like this or know someone who has please give me the details. We are in the process of selling our home in upper michigan and will be closing on the loan around the first of June. Hoping to spend no more than 80,000. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Grizz (May 11, 2002)

http://www.singletreerealtytn.com/


----------

